
Waymo Open Dataset - velmu
https://waymo.com/open
======
ocdtrekkie
Is it really an "open" dataset when you have to "Sign in with Google" to see
it?

It's also not "open" in the way we think of "open source", because it's only
usable for non-commercial purposes.

And, in addition to not being able to use it commercially, you also explicitly
according to the license cannot use it to train a self-driving car.

~~~
AzuraJergen
Open is a broad definition in almost all forms. Open Dataset often means that
it is available for a wider audience. Waymo being an Alphabet sub, it makes
sense that they may want it to be tied to a Google account.

